# Advisor to ARVN Rangers.



## Trip_Wire (Jul 20, 2008)

An interesting website was sent to me wondering if I had head about this person. I don't know squat about him. ;)

"Lt. Col. McDonald Don Valentine, US Army Ranger - Advisors to ARVN Rangers."

Link to website:

http://www.soft-vision.com/ranger/index2.html


----------

